# Lawyer to help with paperwork



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Paperwork gives me indigestion. At work I do not waste time on expense reports for anything under $100. The process is just too "painful" to bother with. It takes hours. 

Anywy, my PR application has "spent" me, so that leaves me with the headache of getting a USA visa for my future wife. We are NOT moving to the USA. We only are planning a holiday. 

I really need a Singapore lawyer to do this. I tried to hire one in Maynmar (her country) but they could not answer simple questions that I would use to validate he legitimacy of their business.


----------

